# Camping Athens



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Just to warn people who might be planning to leave their camper in Camping Athens .We were visiting friends there and had read on various sites that this was possible. On arrival, the chap proceeded to book us in when a woman came in and said it wasn't possible, we had to stay at the site, camp site rules. She said they sometimes make allowances for people to stay a couple of days, then if they want to visit the islands they can leave their van there........I said I'd pay to stay but I would be staying at my friend's house....but no that was not possible ( was she going to check to see if I was asleep in the van in the night?) Tact and diplomacy weren't working as she just kept repeating the argument. I know people have left their vans there......she said they hadn't so in order not to create and international incident, we left...but I wasn't smiling. Our friend came to act as a guide driving through central Athens so all was well for us in the end.
PS We have left the van in Vienna without any problems but the lady said we couldn't have done under international rules! 
PPS The camp site had seven vans on and 1 tent...........!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I could tell you a Greek word to use to the 'lady', but since you wil not be going back I don't want to risk being barred!

Seriously though, I think this is an Athens type problem. I think some Greeks get uptight just by living there, which is understandable, but why do they live there when the rest of Greece is so beautiful and much more relaxed.

I hope it does not put you off Greece.

Geoff


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Maggie

It's not going to help, but this is the reply I rec'd from Camping Athens on an email dated 23/06/10

"Dear Sir,
thank you for your request,please advised that parking is possible only if you stay at least one night in the site.the parking rate without electricity is 10 euros per night.Looking forward hearing from you soon,kind regards CAMPING ATHENS"

We didn't use them in the end.

You are probably sorted, but Athens Airport Long stay car park is a viable option if you want to store the van for something approaching a week. It can get as cheap as Euro5 a day, but isn't so cheap for 2-3days.

http://www.aia.gr/parking_calculator.asp?pageid=2492&langid=2

It is just across from the terminal so you can walk to the train/underground/bus with easy access into town. We know of a Greek family who park their huge Hymer S Class there without problem.

Best wishes.

Barry and Ruth


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen;

It was several years ago when we stayed there, don't know if it was the same owners at the time but there was a big drama because we turned up without a reservation and she doubted there would be room for us. After much deliberation she let us stay and we spent a few nights on a half empty site :lol: 
Staff aside I don't think the location can be beaten with a cheap and frequent bus service to the centre.

Just a thought, if you visit again and want to leave your van it might be worth trying the other campsite at Nea Kifissia although it is a bit further out from the centre...

http://www.camping-neakifissia.gr/

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We spent 2 nights there in late March 2010. There were 3 motorhomes, a caravan and 2 "air" campers.

All went well until we tried to leave when they insisted we had to pay for a key we never had in the first place. It got a bit heated until I suggested they call the tourist police to sort it out. They then decided that maybe we never had the key in the first place.

Don


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don

I have used that tactic more than once in the past and it works.

Geoff


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks folks- it's good to know it wasn't just me ( or George our Greek friend who tried to help too) He has some very descriptive words about the 'lady' !!!!
I do know some good Greek words too- thanks for the offer- but I was trying ( and almost failed miserably- had to bite my tongue) to be polite. George said the woman was mad. Yes I understand too about the Athens syndrome- I love going to stay there but I'm also glad when we leave!
We were never offered the one night then leave it option, all her arguments were flawed and it was a bad start to the day. We followed George back to his street in Athens, just off Piraeus Street ( with me biting my nails all the way there) and parked . I was a bit nervous but we could see the van from the flat balcony, we slept in the flat , saw friends and all was well. Even getting back out of Athens without our guide was much easier than I expected. Next time, we'll try the airport I think.

We are now at the wonderful little Camperstop in Ancient Corinth (www.camperstop.gr)where we stayed before going to Athens. It does look unfinished but the welcome we got here last time and this makes Athens feel like a bad dream. Vassillis and Fotini, the couple who have it are fantastic. Last time, they brought Greek coffee and homemade 'spoon sweets' over- this time, we'd only just plugged in when a huge bunch of grapes was brought to us. 
We both absolutely love Greece and nothing's going to put us off being here! thanks again people, Maggie


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

I forgot to say thank you for the tourist police idea- hope I never have to use it, but thanks.

We passed the site this morning and of course there was hardly anyone there!!!! though I agree, it's well served by buses- good thing too as the taxis are on strike long term.................


----------

